# TIVO Premier XL for sale



## jtrippe77 (Feb 13, 2012)

We just switched to DirecTV so can't use the XL anymore. I have about five months left on the contract. Would like to sell for that amount, $75. Any takers? Also, how do we do this? Do I just pay of the amount and then close my account and then the new owner switches or can someone assume my account and change the billing info, etc? This XL is less than a year old. I have he original box, remote, etc. Payment can be made via paypal.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

where do you live?


----------



## jtrippe77 (Feb 13, 2012)

Wetumpka, Alabama


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

jtrippe77 said:


> We just switched to DirecTV so can't use the XL anymore. I have about five months left on the contract. Would like to sell for that amount, $75. Any takers? Also, how do we do this? Do I just pay of the amount and then close my account and then the new owner switches or can someone assume my account and change the billing info, etc? This XL is less than a year old. I have he original box, remote, etc. Payment can be made via paypal.


Do you still owe them 5 months worth of subscription fees?

Or did you pay in advance and there are 5 already paid for months left to go?

In other words, would the buyer be paying $75 and taking on an obligation for another $75, or basically re-imbursing you for the next 5 months for which you have already paid and getting the hardware free?


----------



## jtrippe77 (Feb 13, 2012)

I have five months to pay but would pay it off upon payment and I would think the purchaser would get to switch the account to their name and get those five months credit. I will call Tivo tomorrow to see how that works out


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

jtrippe77 said:


> I have five months to pay but would pay it off upon payment and I would think the purchaser would get to switch the account to their name and get those five months credit. I will call Tivo tomorrow to see how that works out


So the buyer would be re-imbursing you for the upcoming 5 months and getting the box free, basically?


----------



## jtrippe77 (Feb 13, 2012)

Yes, basically or am willing to listen to other ideas. I just don't want to continue paying for service I'm not using. I loved the box when I used it with Brighthouse cable but left BH for many reasons.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You should talk to TiVo the early termination fee might be cheaper then the full $75. Or talk to them about coverting to lifetime. Sometimes they will offer customers near the end of the contract $99 lifetime. If you can get that the TiVo will be worth at least $300.

Dan


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

$75 shipped or $75 plus shipping?


----------



## jtrippe77 (Feb 13, 2012)

Just talked to TIVO. There are two options:

1. I buyout the contract for $20. At that point I will sell for $50 plus S&H. My contract would be fulfilled and buyer sets up new account with fresh contract.

or

2.They've given me a reference number and whoever buys can call in to TIVO with that # and assume the remainder of the contract at $14.99 per month. So, all I'd ask for is shipping and take over the account. Whoever buys will be on the hook for four months and then can convert to a lifetime, maybe even at $99 if they offer that. This option allows the buyer to keep the promos, if any, on the account. 

What do you think?


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

jtrippe77 said:


> Just talked to TIVO. There are two options:
> 
> 1. I buyout the contract for $20. At that point I will sell for $50 plus S&H. My contract would be fulfilled and buyer sets up new account with fresh contract.
> 
> ...


I'm interested and sent you a private message


----------



## jtrippe77 (Feb 13, 2012)

poppagene said:


> I'm interested and sent you a private message


The site won't let me reply to your PM (count too low) so send me your email for an invoice and let me know what shipping method to use. It will include tracking. What about insurance? Do you want me to include an HDMI cable?


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

Check your private messages for my contact info. I don't need an hdmi cable, but the remote would be nice and the original box is good for shipping.


----------



## jtrippe77 (Feb 13, 2012)

poppagene said:


> Check your private messages for my contact info. I don't need an hdmi cable, but the remote would be nice and the original box is good for shipping.


Bill sent. I'm shipping it Wed. In the box will be TIVO, power cable, instruction booklet, THX glasses and remote.


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

Received in good working condition. Thanks


----------



## jtrippe77 (Feb 13, 2012)

poppagene said:


> Received in good working condition. Thanks


Great! I'm paid up through Nov. 25 but hopefully they won't stop you from activating it in your name before then.


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

jtrippe77 said:


> Great! I'm paid up through Nov. 25 but hopefully they won't stop you from activating it in your name before then.


Jason, I talked to TIVO customer service today and was told you would need to call them and approve the transfer of the box to my accoutn. They said for you to get a reference number to give me for when I activate the box on my account. You have my address and email from paypal and shipping. I'll email this information along with the phone number associated with my account in case you aren't checking this forum.


----------

